# PA billing help please



## poyersaug (Apr 30, 2009)

What exactly does a physician have to do in a "face to face" during an E/M , for a PA to bill under a physician NPI #.
Also, on the PA co-signature, does the MD have to include the date and time that they are co-signing the notes?


----------



## Excelon72 (Apr 30, 2009)

*hi*

according to the textbooks, face to face time equals the amount of time spent counseling the patient on his/her condition and discussing the therapy options with them. it also covers time spent going over taking specific medications and routines prescribed. also if a take home kit or at home therapy consisting of needles or technically specific things like, meters or other devices.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 30, 2009)

If you're referring to "incident to" in the office setting.........

To qualify as “incident to,” services must be part of your patient’s normal course of treatment, during which a physician personally performed an initial service and remains actively involved in the course of treatment. You do not have to be* physically present *in the patient’s treatment room while these services are provided, but you must provide direct supervision, that is, you must be present in the office suite to render assistance, if necessary. The patient record should document the essential requirements for incident to service.

If the NPP meets the qualifications to treat patients within his/her state and the above requirements are met, you would submit the claim under the physicians name and NPI #.


----------

